# Just how good is the Aegis range ?



## Stranger (27/9/22)

Are they really as tough as the marketing suggests, do you have one and how is it holding out ?

I am liking the look of the Aegis Max 100 w

What say you ?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Grand Guru (27/9/22)

They are sturdier than most devices out there. They can handle shocks, dust and a fair amount of water. If you mishandle them, they'll scratch but they'll still work. I tried the old AEGIS legend 26650, the AEGIS Solo and the L200.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (27/9/22)

From my little experience with the Mini and Max they are pretty sturdy. But I do know a lady that has managed to break every IP rated mod she owned in a matter of 3 days each, including a couple of Aegis mods. Not sure what she does with them, but she scares me...

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Paul33 (27/9/22)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> From my little experience with the Mini and Max they are pretty sturdy. But I do know a lady that has managed to break every IP rated mod she owned in a matter of 3 days each, including a couple of Aegis mods. Not sure what she does with them, but she scares me...


Would that be Mrs Vader?

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (27/9/22)

Paul33 said:


> Would that be Mrs Vader?



No Dude, not Mrs Chuck Norris Lungs (although I am scared of her for other reasons).

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Timwis (27/9/22)

If getting an Aegis I would really try and get one of the original series and not the V2 range bought out more recently! The new range did get good reviews including from myself but pretty quickly I heard about a lot of them failing! They are using cheaper components inside and a crap 510, no point making a mod super durable on the outside if it's unreliable inside! So if it's the original Aegis Max then that's a very good mod just don't let @DarthBranMuffin better half get hold of it!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Timwis (27/9/22)

Timwis said:


> crap 510


To clarify, the 510 connection!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stranger (28/9/22)

This one ?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Stranger (28/9/22)

No comments ? no one have one ?


----------



## Silver (28/9/22)

Looks nice @Stranger 
grip looks comfy

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (28/9/22)

Yea


Stranger said:


> No comments ? no one have one ?


Yes, I put agree when you pictured it confirming my comment it's the original series Aegis Max which I said was a good mod!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (28/9/22)

Stranger said:


> No comments ? no one have one ?





https://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/geekvape-aegis-max-with-zeus-sub-ohm-tank-kit.66698/



Fair enough mine has had light use but for a few months after first receiving it I used it often for out and about and still occasionally grab it when going shopping and it's heavy rain! It still looks and works as if it was brand new!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------

